# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ > سوال: آیا این کتاب می تونه جای کتاب هاشمیان رو برای شروع بگیره ؟

## اسماعیل ابراهیمی

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز

به نظر شما کتاب " *سی شارپ به زبان ساده* " می تونه جایگزین مناسبی برای کتاب سی شارپ آقای هاشمیان باشه

*دانلود 120 صفحه از کتاب ( کل کتاب 727 هست )*

*وب سایت این کتاب - W3-Farsi.com*

با تشکر

----------


## اسماعیل ابراهیمی

یاد رفت بگم که کتاب نهایی فکر کنم حدوود 1300 تا 1500 صفحه در میاد

خودم هم اولین رای مثبت رو میدم ...

----------


## Mahmoud Zaad

سلام
چند تا نکته رو می خواستم بگم، اول اینکه زمان همه چیز رو مشخص می کنه و مطلب خوب قطعاً توسط مخاطب کشف میشه، شک نکنید. در حقیقت افرادی که تازه شروع می کنند باید از این کتاب استفاده کنند تا به اصطلاح عیارش مشخص بشه. پس از الان پیش گویی رو برای خودم مجاز نمی دونم مخصوصاً اینکه کل کتاب رو ندیدم.
دوم اینکه با توجه به سرفصل ها قطعاً یه سری مباحث جدید به این کتاب در  مقایسه با سایر کتابها اضافه شده که اگه مثلاً آقای هاشمیان هم با 2010 کار  می کردن این مطالب رو می آوردن (به احتمال زیاد). پس همونطور که گفتم تنها  چیزی که می تونه کتاب ایشون را از سایر کتابها متمایز کنه نحوه بیان خوب و  با جزئیات مطالب هستش.
سوم با یه نگاه اجمالی به این چند صفحه متوجه شدم به خوبی به جزئیات اشاره شده و از کلی گویی پرهیز شده که امیدوارم تا انتها همینطور باشه. اما در مورد کد نویسی یه توصیه جدی و البته دوستانه داشتم اگه قراره تا آخر با Console کار پیش بره که مطمئن باشید استقبال نمیشه چون، بیشتر، کارهای تجاری و دارای رابط کاربری با سی شارپ نوشته میشن و معمولاً افراد تازه کار حوصله تبدیل کدهای Console رو ندارن و از کتاب زده می شن. ولی اگه بتونند (بتونید) از هر دو نوع کد استفاده کنند شاید یک مزیت برای کتاب باشه.
چهارم اینکه ترجیح میدم با صراحت مطالب رو عرض کنم تا اینکه مجیز گو باشم، امیدوارم ناراحت نشده باشید. البته خوشحال میشم جواب شما رو ببینم.

----------


## va2012

سلام. 

اول از همه تبریک میگم به شما و آقای یونس ابراهیمی به خاطر زحماتی که در این مورد کشیدید چون کار خیلی سنگین و با ارزشی هست (1400 صفحه ترجمه و تایپ و ... واقعا خسته نباشید داره !!!)

اما چند تا نکته :

اول اینکه کتاب آقای هاشمیان که واقعا کتاب جامع و مناسبی برای آموزش سی شارپ بود تقریبا داشت قدیمی میشد (آموزش سی شارپ 2005) و نیاز به یک کتاب جدیدتر احساس میشد.(هر چند بسیاری از مبانی مشترک هست) اما مهمترین چیزی که در کتاب آقای هاشمیان به چشم میاد سادگی و بیان عالی جزئیات در این کتاب هست که خیلی برای یک فرد مبتدی مهم هست. امیدوارم مطالب این کتاب هم تا جای ممکن ساده و قابل فهم توضیح داده بشه.

دوم اینکه با این چند صفحه ای که من از کتاب دیدم به نظرم بعد از سال ها که کتاب آقای هاشمیان در این زمینه الگو و مرجع بود این کتاب میتونه جایگزین به روز و مناسبی برای کتاب آقای هاشمیان باشه.

اما یک بحث خیلی مهم در مورد ترجمه متون وجود داره که به نظر من همیشه باید یک مترجم در زمینه ای که قراره متنی رو ترجمه کنه تخصص داشته باشه تا بدونه که چه اصطلاحاتی باید ترجمه بشه و چه اصطلاحاتی نباید ترجمه بشه. مثلا ترجمه ای که یک برنامه نویس از یک متن داره خیلی بهتر از ترجمه یک مترجم زبان هست.
اینو گفتم چون نمیدونم آقای ابراهیمی که کتاب رو ترجمه کرده برنامه نویس هستند یا فقط مترجم.

همه چیز به نظرم خوب اومد فقط شاید بشه از فونت بهتری در کتاب استفاده کرد و یکم چیدمان متن و صفحات رو بهتر کرد. به هر حال کار بسیار ارزشمندی هست به امید اینکه این کتاب بتونه بهترین مرجع آموزش سی شارپ در ایران بشه.

باز هم از زحمات آقای یونس ابراهیمی و شما تشکر میکنم.

----------


## veniz2008

سلام. واقعا نمیدونم چرا از عنوان تاپیک اصلا خوشم نیومد. چرا ما همش سعی داریم جای همدیگه رو بگیریم؟. همینکه خود شما میاید و چنین عنوانی رو انتخاب میکنید بطور ضمنی پذیرفتید که کتاب آقای هاشمیان یه کتاب خوب و محبوب هستش. حالا سوال من اینه : چرا این کتاب در کنار کتاب آقای هاشمیان جزء کتاب های برتر فارسی نباشه؟. بهر حال این کتاب اگر کتاب قدرتمندی باشه میتونه به عنوان یک مرجع دیگه در اختیار دوستان برنامه نویس قرار بگیره.(البته بپذیرید که با 69 صفحه نمیشه درباره این کتاب نظر قطعی داد ولی چیزی که در همین تعداد صفحه مشخصه اینه که ترجمه روان و زیبایی از مطلب صورت گرفته که نشان از تسلط مترجم و اشراف بر مفاهیم #C داره و سعی شده که مراحل کار به تفصیل بیان بشه تا یه شخص مبتدی کاملا با مطلب آشنا بشه) . من چون اصل سوال رو دارای اشکال می بینم بنابراین به هیچ گزینه ای رای نمیدم. اگر کتاب آقای هاشمیان کتاب بدی بود قطعا به گزینه شما رای میدادم ولی به هیچ عنوان دوست ندارم که یک کتاب خوب، از چرخه مطالعه کنار بره. مطمئن باشید دو منبع خوب پشتوانه علمی ما رو قوی تر میکنه.
موفق باشید دوست عزیز.

----------


## اسماعیل ابراهیمی

maysamfthi  عزیز لطف کردی بابت نظر 

خدمتتون عرض کنم که ابتدا کنسول هست ، بعد ویژوال میشه ، بعد LINQ و ADO  و ...

همه ی فرمایشاتت درسته

من به نوبه خودم قول میدم کتاب خوبی میشه ...

بازم مرسی

----------


## Mahmoud Zaad

> واقعا نمیدونم چرا از عنوان تاپیک اصلا خوشم نیومد. چرا ما همش سعی داریم جای همدیگه رو بگیریم؟. همینکه خود شما میاید و چنین عنوانی رو انتخاب میکنید بطور ضمنی پذیرفتید که کتاب آقای هاشمیان یه کتاب خوب و محبوب هستش. حالا سوال من اینه : چرا این کتاب در کنار کتاب آقای هاشمیان جزء کتاب های برتر فارسی نباشه؟.


می خواستم اینم اضافه کنم که دیدم شما فرمودید.

----------


## اسماعیل ابراهیمی

va2012 عزیز ... با تشکر از نظرتون

آقای یونس ابراهیمی خودشون برنامه نویس هستن و کلماتی که در زبان فارسی معادل درستی ندارن رو جایگزین نکرده  ... 

قطعا فونت و نمای صفحات بسیار بهتر از این خواهد شد ....

----------


## اسماعیل ابراهیمی

> سلام. واقعا نمیدونم چرا از عنوان تاپیک اصلا خوشم نیومد. چرا ما همش سعی داریم جای همدیگه رو بگیریم؟. همینکه خود شما میاید و چنین عنوانی رو انتخاب میکنید بطور ضمنی پذیرفتید که کتاب آقای هاشمیان یه کتاب خوب و محبوب هستش. حالا سوال من اینه : چرا این کتاب در کنار کتاب آقای هاشمیان جزء کتاب های برتر فارسی نباشه؟. بهر حال این کتاب اگر کتاب قدرتمندی باشه میتونه به عنوان یک مرجع دیگه در اختیار دوستان برنامه نویس قرار بگیره.(البته بپذیرید که با 69 صفحه نمیشه درباره این کتاب نظر قطعی داد ولی چیزی که در همین تعداد صفحه مشخصه اینه که ترجمه روان و زیبایی از مطلب صورت گرفته که نشان از تسلط مترجم و اشراف بر مفاهیم #C داره و سعی شده که مراحل کار به تفصیل بیان بشه تا یه شخص مبتدی کاملا با مطلب آشنا بشه) . من چون اصل سوال رو دارای اشکال می بینم بنابراین به هیچ گزینه ای رای نمیدم. اگر کتاب آقای هاشمیان کتاب بدی بود قطعا به گزینه شما رای میدادم ولی به هیچ عنوان دوست ندارم که یک کتاب خوب، از چرخه مطالعه کنار بره. مطمئن باشید دو منبع خوب پشتوانه علمی ما رو قوی تر میکنه.
> موفق باشید دوست عزیز.


فکر می کنم خود من سال 86 بود که با همین کتاب آقای هاشمیان شروع کردم ...

من اصلاً قصد ندارم کتاب آقای هاشمیان رو بد جلوه بدم ... نخیر ... کتاب خوبیه ... قبول دارم که عنوان تاپیک رو خوب انتخاب نکردم ... از دوستان می خوام که عنوان تاپیک رو مد نظر قرار ندن ...

ولی قبول کنید که کتاب هاشمیان کامل نیست

در این کتاب همه مبانی + قسمت ویژوال + ارتباط با بانک به صورت پایه + LINQ  + یه سری مباحث جالب دیگه گردآوری شدن

امیدورام این کتاب به همراه کتاب آقای هاشمیان بتونه به یادگیری سریع زبان برنامه نویسی سی شارپ برای مبتدیان کمک کنه

----------


## va2012

> va2012 عزیز ... با تشکر از نظرتون
> 
> آقای یونس ابراهیمی خودشون برنامه نویس هستن و کلماتی که در زبان فارسی معادل درستی ندارن رو جایگزین نکرده  ... 
> 
> قطعا فونت و نمای صفحات بسیار بهتر از این خواهد شد ....


فقط چند تا سوال :

آدرس سایت Visualcsharptutorial وجود نداره البته من قبلا این سایت رو دیدم ولی فکر کنم که آدرس سایت تغییر کرده.
دوم اینکه دقیقا چند صفحه از کتاب ترجمه شده؟ و کی قراره منتشر بشه؟

کاش یک برنامه نویس هم پیدا میشد یک کتاب جامع در مورد WPF ترجمه کنه چون اصلا منبع فارسی در این مورد وجود نداره خود من چند وقت پیش یک کتاب آموزش مرجع WPF خریدم حدود 500 صفحه که ترجمه مطالب MSDN در مورد WPF هست. باید بگم افتضاح ترجمه شده به نظر میاد که مترجمش هیچ اسمی از برنامه نویسی به گوشش نخورده حتی خود مترجم هم نمیتونه بفهمه چی نوشته !!! خودم اگر مترجم بودم حتما این کار رو میکردم.

----------


## اسماعیل ابراهیمی

> فقط چند تا سوال :
> 
> آدرس سایت Visualcsharptutorial وجود نداره البته من قبلا این سایت رو دیدم ولی فکر کنم که آدرس سایت تغییر کرده.
> دوم اینکه دقیقا چند صفحه از کتاب ترجمه شده؟ و کی قراره منتشر بشه؟


یه s به آخرش اضافه کن .... اشتباه از بنده بود

تاریخ دقیق انتشار :

حداکثر یک ماه بعد از پایان این نظر سنجی 

چون باید یه چیز تمیز آماده بشه باید خوب روش کار کنیم

بازم مرسی

----------


## veniz2008

> ولی قبول کنید که کتاب هاشمیان کامل نیست


شکی نیست که کتاب آقای هاشمیان کامل نیست. این کتاب برای 2005 #C نوشته شده و مفاهیمی مثل LINQ در اون ذکر نشده. 



> در این کتاب همه مبانی + قسمت ویژوال + ارتباط با بانک به صورت پایه + LINQ  + یه سری مباحث جالب دیگه گردآوری شدن


اگر عناوین بالا رو با سرفصل های کتاب اقای هاشمیان مقایسه کنیم، به نظر میرسه وجه تمایز دو کتاب در بخش LINQ باشه که اگر مطلب رو قشنگ منتقل بکنن میتونه یک امتیاز خیلی خوب برای این کتاب باشه. 



> امیدورام این کتاب به همراه کتاب آقای هاشمیان بتونه به یادگیری سریع زبان برنامه نویسی سی شارپ برای مبتدیان کمک کنه


 ما هم امیدواریم. واسه شما و آقای یونس ابراهیمی آرزوی سلامتی وموفقیت میکنم.

----------


## abcd_a

سلام 
دوست عزیز ببخشد که صریح میگم چون پرسیید نظرم  میگم 
به نظر من نه نمی تونه جایگیزین کتاب آقای هاشمیان باشه 
هر اثر علمی جایگاه  خودش  داره، کتاب آقای هاشمیان بین کتابهای فارسی کتاب کاملیه و اکثر سر فصلی ها را به خوبی توضیح داده  و حتی ایتم های که مربوط به نگارش فنی نوشته است به خوبی رعایت شده به عنوان مثال در پایین صفحات کتاب معال لاتین  برخی از کلمات کلیدی برنامه نویسی آورده شده است و...
اما در کتاب که شما معرفی میکند آین نگارش به خوبی رعایت نشده به عنوان مثال در بالای همه صفحات نام  نویسنده کتاب  با فونت بزرگی نوشته شده  و دور آن نیز  کادر قرمز رنگی قرار گرفته که این خودش یه بخشی از صفحه اشغال کرده که  بیشتر حالت تبلیغاتی داره 
در این  کتاب نوشته ها به صورت رنگی و همرا با تصویره که این جزه نکات مثبت کتابه

----------


## ramin_rp

سلام دوست عزیز
اول بابت کاری که انجام دادین بهتون تبریک میگم، 
من شخصا وقتی میبینم کار بزرگی در این ابعاد انجام میشه و به صورت الکترونیکی منتشر میشه خوشحال میشم.

اما درمورد کتاب: 
در کل با خوندن 70 صفحه از یه کتاب 1400 صفحه ای سخت میشه نظر داد ولی چیزی که معلومه ترجمه با کیفیت و دانش خوب مترجم از محتوای کتاب هستش
کاش حداقل فهرست کتاب رو کامل منتشر میکردید.
انشاا... پس از انتشار نهایی کتاب نظرات دقیق تری بین میکنیم

----------


## ramin_rp

> اما در کتاب که شما معرفی میکند آین نگارش به خوبی رعایت نشده به عنوان مثال در بالای همه صفحات نام  نویسنده کتاب  با فونت بزرگی نوشته شده  و دور آن نیز  کادر قرمز رنگی قرار گرفته که این خودش یه بخشی از صفحه اشغال کرده که  بیشتر حالت تبلیغاتی داره


فکر میکنم چون این فایل یه دمو از کتاب اصلی هست به این شکل منتشر شده ، دستمون هم گفتن که نمای صفحات بهتر میشه
اگه کتاب به این صورت منتشر بشه نقطه ضعف بزرگی براش خواهد بود

----------


## younes221

با عرض سلام خدمت تمام دوستان عزیز

و همچنین خسته نباشید خدمت آقای یونس ابراهیمی

خدمتتون عارضم که :
1- در مورد استفاده از کنسول باید بگم که محیط کنسول برخی از محدودیت های محیط ویژوال رو نداره و برای درک مفاهیم پایه ای راحت تره در ضمن نمی دونم چرا باید حتما یه نفر مبتدی رو به وسیله یک messagebox خوشحال کنیم و فکر کنه که آخر برنامه نویسیه....یعنی از همون ابتدا وارد ویزوال بشیم و بگیم فلان دکمه رو بیار و روش دوبار کلیک کن و توش بنویس (("......")MessageBox.Show)، که از این بابت من با نظر دوستان مخالفم

2- احتمالا که نه، حتما منظور آقای *اسماعیل ابراهیمی* بد جلوه دادن کتاب های دیگه نبوده و نیست، ولی باید این رو هم قبول کرد که یه کتاب به زبان ساده و به روز الان تو بازار پیدا نمیشه!!!!!! (اگرم هست فقط جلدشو عوض کردن)

3- به نظر بنده کتابی خوبه که مباحث  از مبتدی تا پیشرفته رو در بر بگیره (در ضمن اگر کسی قراره بگه که مطالب تکراریه، نگه بهتره، و اول مقدمه کتاب رو بخونه!)

باز هم از آقای یونس ابراهیمی کمال قدردانی رو دارم.

----------


## harani

یادمه که کتاب آقای هاشمیان در مورد کار با فایلها , XML , گرافیکها , کار با وب و ASp.Net ها و کلاسها و کتابخانه های آن و منوها و غیره مفصلاً صحبت شد که من در فهرست مطالب کتاب شما چنین چیزایی ندیدم . تنها چیزی که در این کتاب بیان نشد همون Linq ها هست . از دید من هیچ کتابی (شاید بعضی از کتابهای خارجی) نمیتونه با این کتاب قدرتمند رقابت کنه .
ولی زبان بحث کتابتون واقعاً خوبه لطفاً ادامه بدید مخصوصاً ADO و Linq رو

----------


## اسماعیل ابراهیمی

*دوستان عزیز خواهش میکنم کاری به کتاب آقای هاشمیان نداشته باشید*

یه بار گفتم که عنوان تاپیک رو بنده اشتباه انتخاب کردم ... اون لحظه یه جمله اشتباه تو ذهنم بوده

لطفاً فقط درباره این کتاب نظر بدین ...

مرسی

----------


## Mahmoud Zaad

> 1- در مورد استفاده از کنسول باید بگم که محیط کنسول برخی از محدودیت های محیط ویژوال رو نداره و برای درک مفاهیم پایه ای راحت تره در ضمن نمی دونم چرا باید حتما یه نفر مبتدی رو به وسیله یک messagebox خوشحال کنیم و فکر کنه که آخر برنامه نویسیه....یعنی از همون ابتدا وارد ویزوال بشیم و بگیم فلان دکمه رو بیار و روش دوبار کلیک کن و توش بنویس (("......")MessageBox.Show)، که از این بابت من با نظر دوستان مخالفم


البته من با كنسول مشكلي ندارم ولي واقعيت ها رو نميشه ناديده گرفت.



> 2- احتمالا که نه، حتما منظور آقای *اسماعیل ابراهیمی*  بد جلوه دادن کتاب های دیگه نبوده و نیست، ولی باید این رو هم قبول کرد که  یه کتاب به زبان ساده و به روز الان تو بازار پیدا نمیشه!!!!!! (اگرم هست  فقط جلدشو عوض کردن)


كاملا موافقم، الان ويژوال استوديو چند اومده؟

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان

بسیار ممنونم از اینکه نظر دادین

امکان داره کتاب دارای خطای تایپی باشه ، ببخشید، انشاالله کاملشو میذارم. 


قسمت های نهایی تو سایت *W3-farsi.com* موجوده 
نظر یاتون نره...ممنون

----------


## harani

واقعاً خوبه من منتظر مباحث Ado و Linq این کتاب هستم که با زبان ساده توضیح بده .تجربه به من ثابت کرده که منبعی خوبه که هر خط با زبان قابل فهم تشریح کنه و در پائین کدها خروجی برنامه رو با تصویر نشون بده که البته اینو بیشتر رفرنسای خارجی رعایت میکنن .ولی شما تا حدود زیاد رعایت کردین . راستش از یه طرف نرم افزارم ایراد داشت از طرف دیگه منبع خوبی برای Database ها پیدا نکردم به همین دلیل کار با دیتابیس رو خیلی کم بلدم . امیدوارم این کتاب بتونه این نیازمو رفع کنه .

*از زحمات شما و همکارتان سپاسگذاری میکنم . و یه خدا قوت بهتونم میگم .با آرزوی موفقیت برای هردوی شما*

----------


## veniz2008

> این هم قسمت دوم کتاب
> دانلود


ظاهرا لینک دانلود مشکل داره. من نتونستم دانلود کنم اگر ممکنه یه بررسی کنید. تشکر.

----------


## harani

> ظاهرا لینک دانلود مشکل داره. من نتونستم دانلود کنم اگر ممکنه یه بررسی کنید. تشکر.


نه سالمه بهتره که روی کلید دانلود موجود در page(صفحه ای که بعد از فشردن این لینک میاد) راست کلیک کنید گزینه ی Copy Link Location رو انتخاب میکنید بعدش اونو تو یه برازر یا تب دیگه کپی کنید. فکر کنم مشکلتون حل شه . اگه نشد مشکل از اینترنتتونه .

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان عزیر 

نسخه کامل تو سایت *W3-farsi.com* موجوده

----------


## mojtaba5

فونت استفاده شده در متن بسیار عالی هست.فقط اشتباه تایپی زیاد داره که برطرف کردنش اصلا کار سختی نیست.
فقط میشه بگید برنامه شما برای این کتاب چیه؟ هفته ای 1 فایل میزارید؟ این آزمایشی هست و کل کتاب رو کی میزارید؟

----------


## hotcat

سلام آقا ممنون
فقط لینک قسمت دوم مشکل داره لطفا یا دوباره up کنید یا بهتر اینکه لینک مستقیم تو تاپیک از خوده همین سایت بذارید.ممنون 
لینک 1 و 3 ok بود. متشکر از زحمات

----------


## mojtaba5

بقیه کتابو هم لطفا بزارید.

----------


## maythammsp2000

يكي از بزرگترين مشكلات من هم با كتاب آقاي هاشميان وابستگي هر بخش به بخش قبلشه.جاهايي هست كه من گير كردم و بقيه مطالب رو نتونستم درك كنم.اگه اين كتابي كه شما ميگيد اين مشكل رو نداشته باشه بنظرم ميتونه جايگزين بهتري براي اون كتاب باشه.البته اينم بگم كه كتاب آقاي هاشميان واقعا مفيده و من چيزايي رو كه تاحالا ياد گرفتم مديون اون كتاب هستم.

----------


## ::..HESAM..::

*در ابتدا ممنونم از زحمتتون برای این کتاب 
و نظر من هم اینه که این کتاب باید کامل بشه تا در موردش قضاوت کرد ...
البته بعد از دانلود متوجه شدم عکس های گرفته شده از محیط سی شارپ کیفیت کمی داره که امیدوارم در اصلاح پایانی این مورد هم مد نظر گرفته بشه ...

*

----------


## kiarash abdani

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت مهندس ابراهیمی عزیز

تا این 3 قسمتی که از کتاب حضرتعالی مشاهده نموده، زبان بسیار شیوا و گیرایی را احساس نموده ام با اینکه مطالب تکراری است ولی باز دلنشین بودن خود را از دست نداده ولی هنوز منتظر قسمت های بعدی این کتاب می باشم و دنبال گیر دادن های بنی اسرائیلی نخواهم بود مهم عمق مطالب و طریقه بیان آن ها می باشد

موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## esafb52

با سلام کتاب آقای هاشمیان کتاب خوبیه خودم الان دارم میخونمش 
این کتاب  هم به نظرم باید کتاب خوبی بشه

----------


## فرزند كعبه

سلام و عرض خسته نباشيد

كتاب زيبا و حساب شده اي است با خوندن چندين صفحه هم ميشه به اين نكته پي برد

دستتون درد نكنه براي اين زحمت و خدمت

يه سوال؟

كتاب بصورت كامل كي آماده ميشه دوست عزيز؟

شديدا منتظر هستيم

تشكر

----------


## mr.siahatgar

سلام  به نظر من کتاب خوب و هدفمندی هست و کاملا به روز بنظر میرسه موفق باشید

----------


## mojtaba5

دیگه بقیه کتاب رو نمیزارید؟
حیف شد کتاب خوبی بود.

----------


## ordebehesht

دوسته من سلام خسته نباشی مرسی اما خوب خوبه ولی خالی ا ایراد نیست نه اینکه بخوام بگم بده نه خوبه اما قابل اصلاح و بروز هستش تو قسمت اول من یه نگاه سرسری کردم عالی بود نقص نداشت ولی جا برای ویرایش داره خوب هر چیزی همین طوره میخوام یه پیشنهاد بدم بعد اتمام کتاب بلا خره یه تجاربی بدست میاری و بعدها یه تکنیکهای جدید وبهینه رو میبینیو یاد میگیری بهتره یا اظافه کنی به همین کتاب یا جایگزین مبحث قدیمی و کم کاربرد کنی مرسی  عزیز

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان عزیر 
ممنون از شما که پیگیر این بخش هستین

اینم قسمت چهارم

دانلود

----------


## فرزند كعبه

سلام برادر ممنون از زحمات بي وقفه ات

قبلا گفته بوديد كه تقريبا كار ترجمه تمام هست كل كتاب رو كي قرار مي ديد؟

تشكر

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستانی که پیگیر این بخش هستند.
بله کار ترجمه تموم شده ...دلیل اینکه دیری دیر قسمت ها رو آپلود میکنم اینه که میخوام به عنوان یه کتاب چاپش کنم.
الان به نظر شما دوستان عزیز اگه همه قسمت ها رو آپلود کنم تاثیری بر فروش کتاب میذاره یا نه (یعنی باعث میشه کتاب اگه ترجمش خوب باشه بیشتر فروش بره یا نه هموطنان عزیز به همین pdf اکتفا کنن؟).یه نظر در مورد اینم بدین.
ممنون :قلب:

----------


## sohil_ww

من به شخصه کتابی که پی دی افش هست و نمی خرم !

----------


## Shahram_12

درسته بحث وجود فایل PDF خیلی ها رو راحت میکنه اما اینکه فایل PDF جای کتاب رو بگیری فکر نمیکنم درست باشه اگه هم کسی بخواد اون رو چاپ کنه هزینه اون از خرید کتاب بیشتر میشه

در جاهایی که نمیشه این کتاب رو تهیه کرد میشه از فایل PDF بهره برد و این تنها به این درد میخوره

ولی در کل از زحمتی که کشیدید بسیار سپاسگذارم

----------


## #Elahe#

سلام

اولا من هیچکدوم لینکها رو نتونستم دانلود کنم
با این همه تعریفی که کرده اند خیلی مشتاقم کتاب رو بخونم
لطفا لینکهای سالم رو بگذارید  :لبخند: 

من همین الان هم دارم کتاب آقای هاشمیان رو میخونم
همراه با سایر رفرنسهای نوشتاری و تصویری

و همچنین اگر به صورت کتاب چاپ بشه هم کتابش رو میخرم و هم PDF رو دانلود میکنم
چون گاها لازم میشه کتاب رو دست بگیری و فقط بخونیش
pdf هم واسه موقع جلو مانیتور نشستن و تمرین کدنویسی

اگر الان کتاب رو دارید و فروش هم دارید شماره حساب و قیمت رو واسم پ خ کنید :لبخند:

----------


## mojtaba5

> با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستانی که پیگیر این بخش هستند.
> بله کار ترجمه تموم شده ...دلیل اینکه دیری دیر قسمت ها رو آپلود میکنم اینه که میخوام به عنوان یه کتاب چاپش کنم.
> الان به نظر شما دوستان عزیز اگه همه قسمت ها رو آپلود کنم تاثیری بر فروش کتاب میذاره یا نه (یعنی باعث میشه کتاب اگه ترجمش خوب باشه بیشتر فروش بره یا نه هموطنان عزیز به همین pdf اکتفا کنن؟).یه نظر در مورد اینم بدین.
> ممنون


مسلما کتاب جای pdf رو نمیگیره و خیلی بهتره.
کی چاپ میشه؟

----------


## Restlesa

من فایل آموزش دوم دانلود کردم یه نگاه گذرا بهش انداختم
مطالب به زبان گویا و روانی توضیح داده شده و فقط یه مشکل کوچولو داره اونم اندازه فونت هاس به نظر من خیلی کوچیکه چشم ها رو زود خسته می کنه
دو تا سوال هم ازتون داشتم
اولیش اینکه قیمتش چقدره و کی به چاپ میرسه و دوم اینکه آیا کار با ابزارها رو هم آموزش داده یا خیر ؟؟؟؟

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

با عرض سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان عزیز.
 ممنون از اینکه نظر دادین و پیگیر هستین.
در ارتباط با زمان چاپ باید بگم که واسه اول تابستون قرار چاپ بشه(انشاا...)،در مورد ریز بودن فونت چشم قسمتهای بعدی رو با فونت درشت تر میذارم و اما لینکها ، بنده همه رو تست کردم، سالمن و در آخر بله در باره بخش ویژوال و کار با ابزارها (همشون) توضیح داده شده، همچنین در مورد LINQ و ADO.Net.....
باز هم ممنون :قلب:

----------


## reza1371

سلام به همه
من 4 قسمتشو دانلود کردم /  خیلی خوب بود . 
چندلایه رو تو این کتاب اوردید؟؟؟

----------


## فرزند كعبه

به نظر من كه اگه ميخواي چاپ كني پي دي اف نده ولي در كل بگم يكسري با كتاب حال ميكنن و يك سري با پي دي اف يعني كتاب رو چاپ بدي من به شخصه حتما ميخرم
ولي از نظر ثواب هم پي دي اف بدي بهتره و تا اونموقع كه چاپ شه برنامه نويس هاي بيشتري متولد خواهند شد :لبخند:

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

با سلام و ممنون از اینکه نظر دادین

هر چند لایه که دوس داشته باشین آره!!!!!! :لبخند گشاده!: (بله چند لایه هم داره)

سعی می کنم حداقل کل مبانی رو بذارم....بقیه بخش ها رو هم میذارم واسه چاپ کتاب

----------


## کاربر مبتدی

من چون مبتدی هستم بهتر میتونم نظر بدم کتاب شما جالب و احتمالاً جامع خواهد بود ولی.... کتاب آقای هاشمیان با وجود غلطهای املایی که داره و حتی چند اشکال برنامه نویسی خیلی کوچیک از روانشناسی آموزش خیلی خوبی برخورداره در واقع همه چیزو جویده و آماده به آدم یاد میده ولی افسوس که برای 2005 است و کتاب شما از این لحاظ به روز تره در ضمن ای کاش کارتونو با کنترلهای wpf یا سیلورلایت جلو میرفتین نه با کنسول تا با یه تیر دونشون بزنین و هم کارتون جذابتر باشه.اگه نظرم ناشیانست منو میبخشین.

----------


## #Elahe#

اتفاقا شروع کتاب با برنامه نویسی کنسول باعث جلب خواننده های متنوع تری خواهد شد
خواننده صفر کیلومتر میتونند از بخشهای کنسول کتاب هم استفاده بکنند
وکسانی که با مبانی برنامه نویسی آشنا هستند میتونند کنسول رو رد کنند

آقای ابراهیمی لطفا یکبار دیگه لینکها رو تو یه پست بگذارید :لبخند:

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
پیرو درخواست شما دوستان 200 صفحه اول کتاب سی شارپ به زبان ساده (4 فصل) رو به صورت یک جا و فهرست بندی شده براتون آپلود کردم.امیدوارم که خوشتون بیاد.
باز هم ممنون که نظر دادین

دانلود


اینم بخشهایی از آموزش وِیژوال این کتاب که اگه عمری باشه اوایل تابستون سال آینده شایدم زودتر به چاپ میرسه.

دانلود

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

اینم بخشهایی از آموزش وِیژوال این کتاب که اگه عمری باشه اوایل تابستون سال آینده شایدم زودتر به چاپ میرسه.

دانلود

----------


## va2012

سلام.

اتفاقا منم میخواستم بگم حیفه که این کتاب که به نظر مرجع کاملی هست به صورت PDF باشه که برای همه قابل استفاده نیست و بهتره که به صورت کتاب تمام رنگی چاپ بشه (نه سیاه و سفید) چون کتاب مسلما خیلی بهتر از PDF هست (فکر نکنم کسی بتونه 1400 صفحه رو پای کامپیوتر بخونه چون چشم رو خیلی اذیت میکنه) و کتاب همیشه به عنوان یک مرجع همراه برنامه نویس هست و هر وقت نیاز بود میتونه به راحتی بهش رجوع کنه و اگر کسی هم بخواد از این PDF پرینت بگیره (با توجه به تعداد صفحات بالای 1400 صفحه ) اصلا براش به صرفه نیست . پس بهتره حتما به صورت کتاب چاپ بشه و چون نمونش به این جامعی در بازار نیست مسلما خیلی پرفروش میشه (البته به شرط اینکه رنگی باشه چون اکثر کتابای مشابه در بازار سیاه و سفید هستند و چون عکس ها کیفیت پایینی دارند تشخیص کلمات کلیدی و کلاس ها و ... برای برنامه نویسان مبتدی سخت هست - میدونید که در برنامه نویسی رنگ ها خیلی کاربردی و مهم هستند).

به هر حال ما منتظر چاپ اول هستیم (البته به نظرم اول تابستون خیلی دیر باشه چون شما که ترجمه رو تموم کردین فقط نیاز به یک ویرایش دارین که میتونید از یک ویراستار هم کمک بگیرین)

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

بسیار ممنون از راهنماییتون....انشاا... واسه عید یک عیدی به همه دوستان عزیز میدم...التماس دعا

----------


## Shahram_12

با تشکر از آقای یونس ابراهیمی

واقعاً کتاب جالبی هست من تمامی اون رو خوندم اگر ممکنه فقط بگین کی کتاب چاپ میشه که بشه اون رو خرید

اگر بقیه فسمتهاش هم همینطور با زبان ساده و شیوا نوشتهشده باشه بسیار عالی میشه

راستی قسمتهای بعدی رو کی ارائه میدین

ممنون

----------


## kingtak

من کتاب شمارو مطالعه کردم.
میتونم بگم بی نظیره...
ولی کاش به جای winform از wpf  استفاده شده بود.آخه دیگه دوران winform گذشته...

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز بسیار بسیار ممنون از اینکه نظر دادین...کتاب به مرور آپدیت میشه. :قلب:

----------


## soheyla70

سلام آقای ابراهیمی

واقعا ارتون ممنونم که برای ارتقای سطح علمی دوستان علاقه مند به برنامه نویسی تلاش میکنین,کتاب خوب و جامع و قشنگیه.

کتاب رو کی چاپ میکنین انشاالله؟

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان عزیز ...الان در حال ویرایش کردنشم...اگه خدا بخواد واسه عید چاپ میشه :قلب: 

دو قسمت دیگه رو به صورت تصادفی انتخاب و براتون آپلود کردم،امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد

دانلود

----------


## danialafshari

اگز براتون زحمتی نیست به ترتیب کتاب ها رو در یک فایل قرار بدید و اینجا بزارید

با تشکر

----------


## Restlesa

بی صبرانه منتظر چاپ کتابتون هستم
فقط یه خواهشی که دارم اینه که بصورت رنگی چاپش کنید سیاه و سفید ارزش کارتون رو پایین میاره

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز 
تصمیم گرفتم که تا زمان چاپ هر روز یکی از بخش های کتاب رو براتون بذارم :قلب: 

دانلود

----------


## حمیدرضا1

سلام آقا یونس.ممنون که به فکر دوستای برنامه نویس هستی.
من زیاد به اینترنت دسترسی ندارم و نمیتونم هر روز منتظر یه قسمت باشم.لطفا درک کنید.
خب شما صادق بودید و منم میخوام با صداقت بگم که مطمئنا اگه پی دی اف رو بزارین دیگه بعضیا نیاز به خرید کتاب ندارن.این فروش رو پایین میاره ولی ثواب رو بالا میبره.خب مطمئنا شما مجبور نیستین که کتاب رو بصورت پی دی اف بدین بیرون.مثلا یه سال بعد از چاپ کتاب پی دید اف رو بدین بیرون.
و یک مورد دیگه هم اینکه WPF رو بیشتر بیارید تو این کتاب اگه ممکنه.
و در آخر از زحمات شما صمیمانه تشکر میکنم.اگه نیت کردین پی دی اف رو بزارین ممنون میشم سریع تر این کار رو بکنید.اگرم نه پس لطفا زودتر کتاب رو به چاپ برسونید که ما مشتاق دیدار کتاب هستیم.

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

با عرض سلام خدمت شما دوست عزیز...
باور کنید شدید زحمت کشیدم تا کتاب رو ترجمه کردم...بارها بوده که واسه  ترجمه یک خط نزدیک به 10 دقیقه وقت گذاشتم تا یه جمله روان جایگزین کنم.
راست میگین باهاتون موافقم (pdf ندم)...نظر خوبیه بعد از اینکه کتاب رو دادم چاپ pdf رو هم میذارم رو سایت.

درباره wpf هم باید بگم که تو ویرایش دوم کتاب اونم حتما اضافه میشه.

چشم...تا عید انشاالله چاپ میشه.

ممنون از راهنماییتون :قلب:

----------


## mojtaba5

آقای ابراهیمی منم بیصبرانه منتظرم تا خبر چاپ کتابتون رو در همین تاپیک بشنوم
اما ازتون خواهش میکنم مسائل حاشیه ای رو فدای کیفیت کتاب نکنید و چاپ کتاب با کیفیت هر چه بهتر انجام بشه تا یک مرجع فارسی زبان در این زمینه توی کشور داشته باشیم.

----------


## kingtak

> با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز 
> تصمیم گرفتم که تا زمان چاپ هر روز یکی از بخش های کتاب رو براتون بذارم
> 
> دانلود


 مهندس لینک خرابه!!!!!!!!! :افسرده:

----------


## فرزند كعبه

از يه جهاتي دادن PDF هم خوب هست چون يه جور تبليغاته و اينكه كم كسي هست بشينه كل 1400 صفحه PDF رو بخونه من كه كتابشو حتما خواهم خريد

بازم ممنون از زحماتت

----------


## jafarpalideh

> با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز 
> تصمیم گرفتم که تا زمان چاپ هر روز یکی از بخش های کتاب رو براتون بذارم
> 
> دانلود


دوست عزیز ممنون که زحمت میکشی و به دوستان حال میدی
ولی لینک خرابه
خدا خیرت بده

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

با عرض سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان عزیز.

مطمئن باشید که با بهترین کیفیت وارد بازار میشه انشاالله.

در ضمن از دوستان فرمودن که رنگی چاپ بشه،من شدیدا موافق اینم،چون رنگ بندی کلمات(کلمات کلیدی،کلاس ها...) خیلی در یادگیری تاثیر داره ولی دو مشکل وجود داره :

1- هزینه زیاد واسه چاپ چون من همش ده میلیون دارم!!!(اونم با این تعداد صفحات و بنا بر اینکه هر جلد 50000 هزینه برداره 200 جلد ازش چاپ میشه )
2- دوم اینکه قیمت کتاب میره بالا و همه قدرت خریدشو ندارن.


البته من قیمتا رو ندارم.فقط چون یه سری یه کتاب 700 صفحه ای از سی شارپ خریم 24000 و سیاه وسفید بود اینو میگم.

البته یه چیز هم بگم 
من یه سری زنگ زدم به چند انتشاراتی و شرایط چاپ کتاب رو پرسیدم :
گفتن 3 راه وجود داره :
1- ما بابت حق ترجمه یه مقداری بهت میدیم (که بهتره بگم با اون لحنی که اونا گفتن دو زار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :لبخند گشاده!: )
2- کل هزینه چاپ رو خودت بده و سودش مال خودت و ما فقط هزینه چاپ و نشرش رو میگیریم.
3-....یادم نیست ولی این شرط هم زیاد خوب نبود.

فکر کنم شرط دوم بهتره...

موفق باشید و ممنون از نظراتتون


اینم فایل آموزشی که دوباره براتون گذاشتم

----------


## morteza5358

سلام
دوست من تا عید چاپ میشه یا نه؟
من میخوام یه کتاب بخرم.
بخرم یا صبر کنم؟

یه پیشنهاد:
فایل ها رو که میذاری برا دانلود رو هی آپدیت کن که صدتا فایل نشه!!!
یه لینک بذار تو پست اول و اون فایل رو آپدیت کن.
البته نظر شخصیه.شما مختاری

----------


## Shahram_12

گفته دوستمون صحیحه چون شما اینجور پراکنده که میزاری پیدا کردنشون مشکل میشه

اما درباره کتابتون هم اگر همینطوری باشه عالیه

منم دنبالشم اگر خبر کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## Restlesa

> در ضمن از دوستان فرمودن که رنگی چاپ بشه،من شدیدا موافق اینم،چون رنگ بندی کلمات(کلمات کلیدی،کلاس ها...) خیلی در یادگیری تاثیر داره ولی دو مشکل وجود داره :
> 
> 1- هزینه زیاد واسه چاپ چون من همش ده میلیون دارم!!!(اونم با این تعداد صفحات و بنا بر اینکه هر جلد 50000 هزینه برداره 200 جلد ازش چاپ میشه )
> 2- دوم اینکه قیمت کتاب میره بالا و همه قدرت خریدشو ندارن.


به نظر من کتابی که شما اینقدر زحمتش رو کشیدین و ترجمه کردین واقعا واقعا واقعا واقعا حیفه که سیاه و سفید چاپ بشه 
من خودم به شخصه حاظرم هر هزینه ای که کتاب رنگی تون در بر داره رو پرداخت کنم و حدس می زنم خیلی از دوستان دیگه هم مثل خودم باشن به همین دلیل یه پیشنهاد برای اینکه هم ما به هدفمون برسیم و نه شما ضرر کنید دارم
می تونید یه تاپیک درست کنید تا نام افرادی که خواهان دریافت کتاب شما به صورت تمام رنگی هستن رو جمع آوری کنید و تنها برای همین تعداد افراد کتابتون رو بصورت رنگی چاپ کنید و بقیه تیتراژ رو بصورت همون سیاه و سفید به چاپ برسونید و برای محکم کاری که کسی زیره حرفش نزنه (اول بگه کتاب رنگی می خوام  بعد نظرش رو عوض کنه و بگه نه نمی خوام) می تونید ابتدا پول کتاب بصورت رنگی رو دریافت کنید و بعد کتاب رو چاپ و به دست دوستان برسونید
از دوستان هر کسی که موافق پیشنهاد منه دکمه تشکر رو بزنه تا آقای ابراهیمی رو مجبور به چاپ کتابشون بصورت رنگی هر چند محدود بکنیم  :لبخند:  :لبخند:  :لبخند:  و یا اگر کسی پیشنهاد بهتری داره بزاره تا به نتیجه برسیم
واقعا من حیفم میاد کتاب شما رو بصورت رنگی نداشته باشم  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز...
قصد بنده اینه که حتما حتما حتما  واسه عید چاپ کنم.
از اینکه لطف داریت شدید ممنونم.
ولی کسی از فرداش خبر نداره دوست عزیز.
کتابی که بنده ترجمه کردم جدا عالی و بسیار روان است و مثالهای بسیار ساده داره.تازه اگه بگم بقیه قسمتهاش ا ز این قسمتها روان تر توضیح داده شده و بهتره شاید باور نکنید!!!

شما کتاب بخرید.



انشاالله مال منم چاپ میشه.


از شما دوست عزیز (*Restlesa*) هم بابت این همه لطفتون ممنونم.

و صد البته بقیه دوستان عزیز ....

سعی میکنم بقیه قسمتها رو هم به ترتیب و چند روز یه بار بذارم.

 :قلب:

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز 

قسمت 5 ام کتاب سی شارپ به زبان ساده 

دانلود

در داخل فایلی که واسه دانلود گذاشتم لیست سر فصلهای کتاب اومده

حالا یه نظر از دوستان میخوام :

از اونجاییکه مباحثی مانند ADO و LINQ مباحثی هستند که جز اصل زبان سی شارپ نمیشن ،و بنده هم اونا رو ترجمه کردم ولی یه کم به دل خودم نیست حدود اینقد (.) !!!!!!!!!!!! میگم به نظر دوستان چطوره که اول مباحث اصلی سی شارپ (مبانی و بخش ویژوال رو بدم واسه چاپ) و بعد بقیه مباحث (ADO,LINQ,WPF,Socket ,....) رو کم کم وارد کتاب کنم؟

خودم که اینو بیشتر دوس دارم.چون حقیقت خوش ندارم که کتابم یه دست نباشه (دوس دارم همه قسمت هاش روان باشه و قابل فهم)...صد البته هر نسخه از کتاب رو نسبت به نسخه قبل کامل تر می کنم.حتی اگه شده یه مطلب رو اضافه کنم.

----------


## ashkan1234

سلام!خسته نباشید!
البته من کسی نیستم که بخوام در مورد همچین کتاب جامعی نظری بدم!
ولی به نظر بنده !مباحث wpf و linq و... رو قرار بدید خیلی بهتره!
شما که زحمت یک همچین کتابی رو کشیدید بهتره کامل و جامع بیاد بیرون!اینجوری فکر نکنم هیچ کتابی در این ضمینه باشه،غیر از کتاب شما!
ضمن اینکه اشخاصی که ایتدا کتاب رو خریداری میکنند براشون دوبار هزینه نمیشه!و مباحثی همچون Ado  مخصوصا Linq خیلی مهم وبا ارزش هستند!
موفق باشید!

----------


## Y_Safaiee

سلام دوست خوبم *یونس ابراهیمی* عزیز

اول بگم چه جالب هر دو هم اسم هستیم و هر دو ترجمه هم بلدیم :لبخند گشاده!: 

بعد بگم ازت بابت ترجمه و انشاالله نشر چنین کتابی واقعا سپاسگزارم و ممنونم که برای ارتقای سطح فکری و دانش و خلاقیت برنامه نویس های ایرانی تلاش نمودی,میدونم چقدر تدوین چنین کتابی سخت و دشواره و سخت تر برگردان اصطلاحات تخصصیشه که واقعا کسی رو میطلبه که زبان برنامه نویسی رو بلده,مطمئنم و ایمان دارم که با این ترجمه خوب و روان قطعا یکی از بهترین مراجع فارسی خواهد شد.

چندین اشکال جزئی در ترجمه و صفحه ارایی هست که قابل چشم پوشیه و متاسفانه مثل سایر کتاب های فارسی شده آخرین مبحث به LINQ و کلاً دیتابیس ختم میشه.من نمیدونم تو این کتاب فصل هایی درباره :
- WPF 
- Socket Programming
- RegularExpressions
- Graphics
- MultiLayer
و ... هست یا نه اما در کل کتاب خوب و برای کاربرانی که میخوان برنامه نویسی رو شروع کنن عالیست.

براتون آرزوی موفقیت,سلامتی و شادکامی روز افزون از پروردگار خواستارم.

موفق باشین
بایت بایت

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز

باور کنید اصلا قصد ندارم که دوستان هزینه خریدشون زیاد بشه (دو بار کتاب بخرن)...فقط دوست دارم که یه کتاب عالی از آب در بیاد...
قصد اصلی از ترجمه (که واقعا هم برام سخت بود) فقط و فقط این بود که مفاهیم سی شارپ به یه زبان خیلی ساده بیان بشه (بدور از بازی با کلمات) و کلمات ساده و جایگزین کلمات سنگین برای درک بهتر مفاهیم بشه.

در ارتباط با اینکه چرا به ADO و LINQ ختم شده عرض کنم که کتاب بعد از چاپ هر سری به روز میشه، و مفاهیم Entity،Socket،WPF،... کم کم بهش اضافه میشه.

در ضمن شما دوست عزیز آقای *Y_Safaiee خیلی خوشحال میشم که در ترجمه قسمتهای بعدی کتاب بهم کمک کنید.*

ممنون از اینکه نظر دادین :قلب:

----------


## mojtaba5

آقای ابراهیمی کمیت رو فدای کیفیت نکنید
چه لزومی داره حتما تا عید کتاب رو چاپ کنید؟ اونم 200 عدد؟ چه ناشر خوبی بوده این تعداد محدود رو قبول کرده و واسه همین حتما شرایط سختی براتون گذاشتن.
کتاب رو حتی المقدور رنگی چاپ کنید هر چند یک سال بعد، ارزشش رو کاملا داره.
توی همین سایت برنامه نویس بالاش آگهی بدید مطمئن باشید اگه قیمت هم بالا باشه خریداران بسیاری پیدا خواهد کرد.

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

> آقای ابراهیمی کمیت رو فدای کیفیت نکنید
> چه لزومی داره حتما تا عید کتاب رو چاپ کنید؟ اونم 200 عدد؟ چه ناشر خوبی بوده این تعداد محدود رو قبول کرده و واسه همین حتما شرایط سختی براتون گذاشتن.
> کتاب رو حتی المقدور رنگی چاپ کنید هر چند یک سال بعد، ارزشش رو کاملا داره.
> توی همین سایت برنامه نویس بالاش آگهی بدید مطمئن باشید اگه قیمت هم بالا باشه خریداران بسیاری پیدا خواهد کرد.



با عرض سلام خدمت دوست عزیزم

بسیار ممنون از اینکه نظر دادین

همین کارو میکنم (یه بار واسه همیشه)

اینکه سری های قبل هم میگفتم شاید تابستون چاپ بشه واسه این بود که میخواستم مبانی Entitiy،WPF،GDI،Socket و ... رو هم بهش اضافه کنم.

حق با شماست و خودم هم موافقم و کیفیت مهمتره.

فقط امیدوارم دوستان از کتاب خوششون اومده باشه.

ممنون :قلب:

----------


## mojtaba5

ممنون از شما
اگه براتون امکان داره بخش سوکت رو آپلود کنید.

----------


## vahid2112

اصلا گیریم که نگیره
این کار ارزش خیلی زیادی داره و قابل قیاس نیست
در ضمن کتاب آقای هاشمیان با عنوان 2005 عرضه شده و الان 2013 هستیم
واین میتونه کاربرد این کتاب رو بیشتر کنه

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز

چشم حتما قسمت سوکت رو هم میذارم، فقط صبر داشته باشید...

از این همه لطفتون سپاس گذارم...

جدا فقط و فقط به خاطر اینکه خودم آدم مطلق گرایی ام(و این خیلی بده  امیدوارم شما اینجور نباشید، بدین معنا که دنبال یه منبع بی نقص بودم) و سه  سال از عمرم به خاطر به دنبال منبع گشتن بیخود تلف شد، تصمیم گرفتم این  کتابو ترجمه کنم تا شاید کسانی هم که مث خودم دنبال یه منبع خوب هستن ازش  استفاده کنن، بدون شک خالی این کتاب هم خالی از اشکال نیست، و امیدوارم با  راهنمایی شما نواقصش برطرف شه...
باز هم از اینکه نظر دادین ممنون :قلب:

----------


## #Elahe#

جناب ابراهیمی اگر با چاپ عید میخواهید از مطالب کتاب بزنید بنده به عنوان یه خواننده و استفاده کننده از کتاب ترجیح میدم کتاب تابستون چاپ بشه ولی با مطالب و سرفصلهای کاملتر

برای موضوع چاپ رنگی یا سیاه و سفید هم یک پیشنهاد دارم

انتشار PDF و کتاب همزمان
PDF به صورت رنگی و کتاب به صورت سیاه و سفید

کسی که توان مالی داشته باشه مطمئنا کتاب کاغذی رو به PDF ترجیح خواهد داد
و کسی که توانایی خرید نداشته باشه واسش فرقی نمیکنه کتاب رنگی باشه یا سیاه و سفید !

پس به نظر من بهتره pdf هم باشه تا خریداران به همراه مطالب سیاه و سفید از کدهای رنگی pdf استفاده بکنند
وکسانی هم که نمیتونند بخرند از pdf استفاده بکنند

در اصل انتشار pdf تاثیری در فروش نخواهد داشت
فقط دعای کم بضاعتها رو واستون خواهد داشت

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

با عرض سلام خدمت شما دوستان عزیز 

از اینکه نظر دادین ممنونم

آخرش تصمیم بر این شد که سر فصل های کتاب بیشتر بشه و بعد چاپ....

انشالله تمام قسمتها رو براتون آپلود میکنم ، فقط یه خواهش دارم که چون قراره چاپ بشه نواقص رو گوشزد کنید.

دانلود قسمت ششم

----------


## Shahram_12

با سلام و تشکر

امکان داره تمامی قسمت ها رو در همون صفحه اول قرا بدی که مشکل گشتن حل بشه

از لطفت ممنون

----------


## Y_Safaiee

> با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
> 
> باور کنید اصلا قصد ندارم که دوستان هزینه خریدشون زیاد بشه (دو بار کتاب بخرن)...فقط دوست دارم که یه کتاب عالی از آب در بیاد...
> قصد اصلی از ترجمه (که واقعا هم برام سخت بود) فقط و فقط این بود که مفاهیم سی شارپ به یه زبان خیلی ساده بیان بشه (بدور از بازی با کلمات) و کلمات ساده و جایگزین کلمات سنگین برای درک بهتر مفاهیم بشه.
> 
> در ارتباط با اینکه چرا به ADO و LINQ ختم شده عرض کنم که کتاب بعد از چاپ هر سری به روز میشه، و مفاهیم Entity،Socket،WPF،... کم کم بهش اضافه میشه.
> 
> در ضمن شما دوست عزیز آقای *Y_Safaiee خیلی خوشحال میشم که در ترجمه قسمتهای بعدی کتاب بهم کمک کنید.*
> 
> ممنون از اینکه نظر دادین


سلام دوست خوبم

بنده بسیار خوشحال میشم و باعث افتخارمه که کنار شما اقدام به ترجمه کتاب کنم اما متاسفانه به دلیل مشغله های بسیار زیاد کاری(شاید باور نکنین اما الان 8 تا پروژه تو شرکت هام در حال برنامه نویسیه) متاسفانه خواب و خوراکمم ازم گرفته چه برسه به اینکه بخوام کتابم ترجمه کنم.

تو این جلد متاسفانه نمیتونم به شما یاری ای برسونم اما انشاالله تو جلد بعدی که احتمالا از تابستون به بعد شروع به نوشتن / ترجمش خواهین کرد با کمال میل خوشحال میشم کمکتون کنم.

بعدم ماشاالله شما تمام راه رو به بهترین شکل ممکن رفتین من آخر راهی بیام چیکار کنم :لبخند گشاده!: 

دیگر نظرات رو دوستان گفتن منم بگم  تکراری میشه.

من که منتظرم کتابتون چاپ شه تا طبق کتاب شما و سرفصل های کتاب شما تو کلاسهام تدریس کنم و به دانشجوهام بگم تا تهیه کننش.

موفق باشی
بایت بایت

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

با عرض سلام و با تشکر فراوان از همه دوستان عزیز و همچنین آقای *Y_Safaiee

ممنون از لطفتون...انشالله که تابستون در خدمت شما خواهم بود و ممنون میشم اگه کمک کنید.

اینم همه قسمتهایی که تا الان گذاشتم به صورت یکجا و در یک فایل فهرست بندی شده

دانلود
*

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

با عرض سلام خدمت همه دوستان عزیز

اینم بخش مفاهیم  کتاب سی شارپ به زبان ساده یکجا(البته 5،6 مبحثشو نذاشتم مثلا مخرب ها و ایندکسرها...)چون در حال ویرایششون هستم، تمامی مباحث کتاب از جمله بخش ویژوال و ADO وLINQ همه آماده ان و انشالله کتاب واسه عید چاپ میشه...این تاپیک هم به اینجا ختم میشه (البته تا عید که کتاب چاپ میشه)...انشالله همزمان با چاپ کتاب (به احتمال زیاد رنگی) کل pdf  رو هم میذارم.
امیدوارم از کتاب خوشتون بیاد، مطمئن باشید همیشه سعی میکنم به روز باشه.

در پناه حق باشید.


دانلود

----------


## Shahram_12

با تشکر
ولی نحوه خرید اون رو نگفتین که چه جوری میشه تهیه کرد 

اگر همین جا باید اعلام کرد من یکی از خریدارانم ممنون میشم قیمت اون و نحوه پرداخت رو بگین

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

> با تشکر
> ولی نحوه خرید اون رو نگفتین که چه جوری میشه تهیه کرد 
> 
> اگر همین جا باید اعلام کرد من یکی از خریدارانم ممنون میشم قیمت اون و نحوه پرداخت رو بگین



با عرض سلام خدمت شما دوست عزیز....

میدم یه انتشاراتی و بعد تو همین تاپیک نحوه خرید رو عرض می کنم

----------


## alireza.zahani

کتاب خوبیه ولی در حد چاپ نه
البته نظر منه
نه اینکه از نظر محتوا بد باشه ولی کلا به نظر من بچه های کامپیوتر زیاد کتاب خرین نیستن
نیازشونو با اینترنت برطرف میکنن
اونم با این افزایش قیمت
ولی باز خود دانی

----------


## danialafshari

با تشکر از شما
ای کاش مطلب Socket Programing رو حتی بدون ویرایش اینجا میزاشتید کل تاپیک رو دنبال کرده بودم تا به این مبحث برسه
باز هم تشکر

----------


## mojtaba5

> با تشکر از شما
> ای کاش مطلب Socket Programing رو حتی بدون ویرایش اینجا میزاشتید کل تاپیک رو دنبال کرده بودم تا به این مبحث برسه
> باز هم تشکر


 منم موافقم
اگه میشه قسمت سوکت رو هم بزارید.

----------


## #Elahe#

من یه نظر دیگه هم داشتم

اینکه کاش مثل کتاب آقای هاشمیان هر مبحث همراه چند برنامه کوچک میبود و اون کدها رو تجزیه تحلیل میکردین
مثل مثالهای همون کتاب که واسه هر مبحث چندین مثال ساده و کاربردی گذاشته شده

چون کاربر تا کد رو ننویسه و بعد اجرا نتیجه رو نبینه . . . . .

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز

تا جایی که من میدونم،همه مباحث دارای یک مثال بسیار بسیار ساده هستند و همین مثال ها توضیح داده شدن. در ضمن نتیجه کدها هم داخل کادر مشکی نشون داده شده.

تنها فرقش اینه که اول توی کتاب آقای هاشمیان نوشته شده : "چگونه کار می کند؟"

اگه دوست دارین تا منم این جمله رو اضافه کنم!!!!! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## vahid2112

سلام
مبحث event و delegate هم تو کتاب هست؟

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

آره دوست عزیز برات میذارم (نهایتا تا بعد از ظهر)


خدمت دوستان عزیزی هم که Socket Programing میخوان عرض کنم که واقعا شرمنده...من هیچ جای تاپیک نگفتم که این بخش رو داره گفتم که اضافه میکنم.ولی الان دنبال یه مقاله خارجی توپ هستم که ترجمه کنم  و به کتاب اضافه کنم ...اگه سراغ دارین ممنون میشم لینک بدین

----------


## vahid2112

> آره دوست عزیز برات میذارم (نهایتا تا بعد از ظهر)


سلام
شب شد نذاشتین که!

----------


## #Elahe#

قصد مقایسه دو اثر رو ندارم و فعلا هم نمیشه مقایسه کرد

ولی مثالهای شما نصفه کد هستند

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

> قصد مقایسه دو اثر رو ندارم و فعلا هم نمیشه مقایسه کرد
> 
> ولی مثالهای شما نصفه کد هستند



با سلام خدمت شما دوست عزیز

دوستم آقای اسماعیل ابراهیمی عنوان تاپیک رو انتخاب کردند و بعد هم حرف خودشون رو پس گرفتن.

قصد مقایسه نیست. کتاب رو خودم تالیف نکردم،من فقط ترجمه کردم (100 بار تو تاپیک اومده).

ولی اینو مطمئنم مثالهایی که تو این کتاب اومده به مراتب راحت تر از سایر کتابهای سی شارپه. چون من همه رو خوندم.
در ضمن اصول یادگیری هم در این کتاب خیلی رعایت شده. مثلا مستقیم نیومده تو بخش ویژوال مفاهیم پایه رو یاد بده. چون بخش ویژوال محدودیت داره به این معنی که مثلا برای نمایش یه عدد باید از متد toString استفاده بشه ولی توی محیط کنسول نه.اون موقع است که می بینی ما هنوز تو تعریف متغیریم و باید درباره متد هم توضیح مختصری بدیم.کلا میخوام اینو عرض کنم که این کتاب گام به گام همه مباحث رو توضیح داده و صد البته خالی از نقص نیست.

در ضمن در باره مثالها هم عرض کنم که قرار نیست واسه هر مبحث 254 مثال زده بشه!!!!!!!اگه یه برنامه کنسول ایجاد کنید و تمام کدهای اونو پاک کنید و کدهای داخل این کتاب رو وارد کنید میبنید که نصفه کد نیستن و جواب دارن. مهم اینه که یه مبحث رو با یه مثال جا بندازی. که باز هم به نظر بنده توی این کتاب اینو مشاهده می کنیم.البته نظر علما شرطه نه نظر من.... :قلب:

----------


## vahid2112

آقا چرا عصبانی شدی
ارزش کار شما به این حرفا که نیست
هر کسی نظری داره
من میگم خوبه یکی دیگه میگه نه
مهم اینه که شما خودت به کارت ایمان داشته باشی که خدا رو شکر داری
انشا الله این کار شما هم بشه مقدمه برای کارهای بزرگتر

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

> آقا چرا عصبانی شدی
> ارزش کار شما به این حرفا که نیست
> هر کسی نظری داره
> من میگم خوبه یکی دیگه میگه نه
> مهم اینه که شما خودت به کارت ایمان داشته باشی که خدا رو شکر داری
> انشا الله این کار شما هم بشه مقدمه برای کارهای بزرگتر


سلام

اتفاقا عصبانی نیستم(متن یه کم عصبانیه!!!!)...درست میفرمایید. راستی من شرمنده شما هم شدم.دارم دو مبحثی رو که فرمودید ویرایش می کنم در اولین فرصت براتون میذارم...راستی نظر خوبی هم دادین (آموزش مجازی...).موافقم

----------


## va2012

سلام.

من متوجه نمیشم که چه اصراری هست که همه مباحث برنامه نویسی رو داخل یک  کتاب بیارین ؟!!!! همونطور که میدونید مباحث برنامه نویسی خیلی گسترده هستن و روز به روز هم بیشتر میشن.

این کتاب در مورد آموزش زبان سی شارپ هست که به نظر من در این حد که 1400  صفحه شده خیلی خوب و کامله (برای آموزش پایه تا تخصصی زبان سی شارپ) اما  مجبور نیستید که آموزش همه تکنولوژی ها مثل WPF یا مباحث دیگه مثل آموزش  پایگاه داده رو هم به زور داخل این کتاب بگنجونید. 

به نظر من اگر میخواید که یک کتاب جامع در مورد مباحث برنامه نویسی ارائه بدین بهتره که کتاب رو به صورت چند جلدی چاپ کنید. 

مثلا به شکل زیر :

1- آموزش برنامه نویسی سی شارپ به زبان ساده - جلد 1 : مبانی برنامه نویسی سی شارپ

شامل : آموزش مبانی - مباحث اصلی - قواعد و اصطلاحات زبان برنامه نویسی سی شارپ و ...

2- آموزش برنامه نویسی سی شارپ به زبان ساده - جلد 2 : آموزش پایگاه داده

شامل : آموزش مبانی پایگاه داده - آموزش  ADO.NET - LINQ - SQL Server - Entity Framework و ...

3- آموزش برنامه نویسی سی شارپ به زبان ساده - جلد 3 : آموزش  SilverLight - WPF و ...

شامل آموزش تکنولوژی های جدید مثل WPF و ...

4 - آموزش برنامه نویسی سی شارپ به زبان ساده - جلد 4 : برنامه نویسی شبکه و ارتباط با سخت افزار

شامل : آموزش برنامه نویسی شبکه - آموزش Soket Programming  و ...

و به همین منوال تا آخر :

اما مزایای این کار چیه :

1- حجم هر جلد کتاب کاهش پیدا میکنه.
2- کتاب ها بر اساس مباحث طبقه بندی و سطح بندی میشه و خریدار میدونه که  باید از کدوم جلد از کتاب شروع کنه و بسته به سطح آموزشیش جلد مورد نظر رو  خریداری میکنه . 
3- بعضی ها ممکنه یک یا چند تا مبحث رو بلد باشن مثلا مباحث پایگاه داده -  اینجوری اون جلد از کتاب که مربوط به پایگاه داده هست رو نمیخره و خریدار  هزینه کمتری رو میپردازه.
4- چون کتاب از مباحث مبتدی در جلد اول به مرور به سمت مباحث تخصصی تر میره  میشه هر سال میشه مباحث و تکنولوژی های جدیدی که وارد برنامه نویسی میشه  رو هم در قالب یک جلد جدید وارد بازار کرد یا مباحثی که از رده خارج میشن رو حذف کرد. 
یعنی سال به سال این مجموعه کامل تر میشه و ... (بعد از چند سال میشه دایره المعارف برنامه نویسی در 20 جلد!!!!)
5- نویسنده مجبور نیست همه مباحث رو با هم چاپ کنه  چون میتونه مثلا هر 6  ماه یک جلد رو چاپ کنه که هم از لحاظ زمانی وقت بیشتری برای ترجمه و پیدا  کردن منبع خوب داره و هم هزینه چاپش پایین تر میاد.

به هر حال موفق باشید.

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز

نظر دوست عزیزمون va2012 به نظر بنده خوبه
********
2- کتاب ها بر اساس مباحث طبقه  بندی و سطح بندی میشه و خریدار میدونه که  باید از کدوم جلد از کتاب شروع  کنه و بسته به سطح آموزشیش جلد مورد نظر رو  خریداری میکنه . 
3- بعضی ها ممکنه یک یا چند تا مبحث رو بلد باشن مثلا مباحث پایگاه داده -   اینجوری اون جلد از کتاب که مربوط به پایگاه داده هست رو نمیخره و خریدار   هزینه کمتری رو میپردازه.
*******

به نظرم این کارو انجام بدم بهتره

لطفا نظر بدین

----------


## فرزند كعبه

> سلام.
> 
> من متوجه نمیشم که چه اصراری هست که همه مباحث برنامه نویسی رو داخل یک  کتاب بیارین ؟!!!! همونطور که میدونید مباحث برنامه نویسی خیلی گسترده هستن و روز به روز هم بیشتر میشن.
> 
> این کتاب در مورد آموزش زبان سی شارپ هست که به نظر من در این حد که 1400  صفحه شده خیلی خوب و کامله (برای آموزش پایه تا تخصصی زبان سی شارپ) اما  مجبور نیستید که آموزش همه تکنولوژی ها مثل WPF یا مباحث دیگه مثل آموزش  پایگاه داده رو هم به زور داخل این کتاب بگنجونید. 
> 
> به نظر من اگر میخواید که یک کتاب جامع در مورد مباحث برنامه نویسی ارائه بدین بهتره که کتاب رو به صورت چند جلدی چاپ کنید. 
> 
> مثلا به شکل زیر :
> ...


موافقم نظرات قشنگ و جالبي بود كار رو براي دو طرف روون ميكنه

----------


## vahid2112

سلام
 			 				منم با va2012  موافقم.


*آقای* *ابراهیمی از نظرات دوستان استفاده کنید.*

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز

چشم،بنده قصدم بر اینه که کتاب رو به صورت زیر بدم ب چاپ :

جلد 1- سی شارپ به زبان ساده (مفاهیم پایه و بخش ویژوال)
جلد 2- سی شارپ به زبان ساده (ADO ، SQL ،Entity ،LINQ)
جلد 3- سی شارپ به زبان ساده (سوکت پروگرمینگ)
جلد4- سی شارپ به زبان ساده (گرافیک)
جلد 5- ...

(جای جلد ها پس و پیش میشه، مثلا جلد 2 سی شارپ به زبان ساده (گرافیک))

* هرچند اعتقادم بر اینه که مفاهیم پایه و بخش ویژوال در دو جلد باید گنجونده بشن*

ممنون از نظراتتون :قلب:

----------


## Shahram_12

با تشکر

دوست عزیز جلد اول کتاب کی منتشر میشه؟

----------


## فرزند كعبه

جلد ها با چه فاصله اي چاپ ميشن آقا يونس؟

كاش همزمان انجام ميشد

و اينكه رنگي ميزني يا نه؟ كدوم تصويب شد؟

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

با سلام
انشالله بعد از تفریحات و تعطیلات عید جلد اول جاپ میشه
در مورد رنگی بودنش هم هر کی رنگی خواست سفارش بده...البته اول یه آمار می گیرم که هزینش چقد میشه حدودی...بعد از اظلاع رسانی و نظر سنجی عرض می کنم :قلب:

----------


## سعید کشاورز

سلام..مگه قرار نبود این کتاب به صورت پی دی اف و رایگان در اختیار عموم قرار بگیره?

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

> سلام..مگه قرار نبود این کتاب به صورت پی دی اف و رایگان در اختیار عموم قرار بگیره?



همینطوره دوست عزیز...بعد از چاپ هر جلد ، pdf ش هم مجانی میذارم

----------


## سعید کشاورز

> همینطوره دوست عزیز...بعد از چاپ هر جلد ، pdf ش هم مجانی میذارم


واقعا ممنون..
فقط یه سوال..نوبت چاپش چجوریه? یعنی مثلا فروردین جلد اول چاپ میشه اردیبهشت جلد دوم و...یا اینکه باهم چاپ میشن? 
آخه اگه اینجوری باشه تا برسه به سوکت پروگرامینگ من دق میکنم:-D

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

> واقعا ممنون..
> فقط یه سوال..نوبت چاپش چجوریه? یعنی مثلا فروردین جلد اول چاپ میشه اردیبهشت جلد دوم و...یا اینکه باهم چاپ میشن? 
> آخه اگه اینجوری باشه تا برسه به سوکت پروگرامینگ من دق میکنم:-D


بین هر جلد تقریبا یه وقفه 2 ماهه وجود داره، جلد اولش انشالله اواخر  فروردین چاپ میشه، سعیم بر اینه که سوکت رو هم واسه تابستون به چاپ برسونم

----------


## سعید کشاورز

> بین هر جلد تقریبا یه وقفه 2 ماهه وجود داره، جلد اولش انشالله اواخر  فروردین چاپ میشه، سعیم بر اینه که سوکت رو هم واسه تابستون به چاپ برسونم


با تشکر از شما..
یه پیشنهاد دارم..حالا که شما دارین زحمت میکشین سعی کنید بیشتر روی مباحث پیشرفته تمرکز داشته باشین..چون تا دلتون بخواد واسه مباحث مقدماتی منبع داریم..
اگه به جز ترجمه مستقیم کتاب از دانش و اطلاعات خودتون هم استفاده کنید فکر کنم کتابتون پر محتوی تر میشه.مثلا سعی کنید قسمت سوکت پروگرامینگ رو به صورت کامل و کاربردی یاد بدین..فکر نمیکنم منبع کاملی واسه این مورد به زبان فارسی داشته باشیم

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

سلام دوستان

اینم بخشهایی دیگر از کتاب سی شارپ به زبان ساده، صرفا جهت اطلاع و نظردهی

دانلود

----------


## amin7x

سلام

کی کلش اماده میشه؟

----------


## irpersian20

سلام
لینک دانلود پرشین گیگ کار نمیده

----------


## irpersian20

سلام
ای کاش در 4Shared فابل ها گذاشته شود. من 2 روز هست سعی میکنم نمیتوانم به پرشین گیگ بروم.

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

اینم لینک 4shared

دانلود

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز

بعد از کلی تفکر به این نتیجه رسیدم که واسه کتابم یه سایت هم بزنم....البته نه فقط کتاب یا زبان سی شارپ...بلکه میخوام بخش های HTML، CSS، javascript و PHP سایت W3Schools رو هم ترجمه کنم و تو سلیت بذارم...حدود 15-10 روز دیگه راه اندازی میشه و بعد از کامل شدن هر بخش هم کتابش و هم pdf ش وارد بازار و سایت میشه. مطالب سایتم هم فقط ترجمه مقالات، سایت ها و کتابهای خارجیه
البته مطالبش رو هم به صورت pdf توی این تاپیک و تاپیک های مربوطه میذارم.

موفق باشید.

اسم سایتم هم www.w3-farsi.com ...یه نگاه بندازین

----------


## mojtaba5

آقای ابراهیمی مثل اینکه از چاپ کتاب منصرف شدید!!
لینکهای پی دی افش رو هم لطفا بصورت منظم در پست اول همین تاپیک بزارید.

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

> آقای ابراهیمی مثل اینکه از چاپ کتاب منصرف شدید!!
> لینکهای پی دی افش رو هم لطفا بصورت منظم در پست اول همین تاپیک بزارید.


سلام دوست عزیز...
اصلا و ابدا....فقط یه کم مشکلات برام پیش اومد...ولی حتما چاپ میکنم...میخوام یه مرجع تصویری و عالی بشه...امیدوارم با انتقادات و پیشنهاداتتون کمکم کنید...واسه اینکه خدمتی به شما دوستان عزیز کرده باشم بقیه بخشها رو به صورت pdf تا زمان چاپ کتاب میذارم...تا شما هم زیاد انتظار نکشید...

در ضمن سایت www.w3-farsi.com رو هم واسه این راه اندازی کردم که هم ترجمه کتاب سی شارپ به زبان ساده و هم ترجمه کتاب ها و سایتهای عالی رو درش قرار بدم...الانم با دوست عزیزم آقای اسماعیل ابراهیمی داریم همزمان رو ترجمه سایت w3schools کار می کنیم.و مطالبی رو درش قرار دادیم...یه کم رنگ و روی سایت شاید الان خوب نباشه ولی درحال طراحی بهترشیم....حتما یه سر بهش بزنید.


ممنون از توجهتون

----------


## mojtaba5

ممنونم
فقط امیدوارم لینک دانلود pdf کتاب رو تا اونجایی که براتون مقدور هست فقط در پست اول همین تاپیک بزارید تا از سردرگمی در بیاییم.

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

چشم ...هم در پست اول قرار میدم هم در سایت w3-farsi

----------


## jd.mn98

با سلام 

می خواستم بدونم دیگه لینک دانلود نمی گذارید؟

پی دی اف هاتون واقعا عالیه من که تا الآن یک سومش رو خوندم واقعا بهره بردم.

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

> با سلام 
> 
> می خواستم بدونم دیگه لینک دانلود نمی گذارید؟
> 
> پی دی اف هاتون واقعا عالیه من که تا الآن یک سومش رو خوندم واقعا بهره بردم.



سلام دوست عزیز...
امشب یه سری دیگه از بخش ویزوال رو میذارم براتون... امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز...با توجه به یه سری مشکلاتی که واسم پیش اومد نتونستم که کتاب رو سر موعدی که از قبل عرض کردم  به چاپ برسونم، حتما در ماه های آینده چاپ میشه...امیدوارم این pdf گذاشتن ها باعث کم شدن فروش کتاب نشه!!!! البته اینا رو به خاطر این میذارم که به نحوی بدقولی رو جبران کرده باشم و منتظرتون نذارم....خواهش میکنم اگه قراره در سایتی از مطالب این کتاب استفاده بشه منبعش ذکر بشه...
اینم سری اول بخش ویژوالش...البته ناگفته نمونه که برخی از مطالب بخش مفاهیم رو هم نذاشتم که بعد از تکمیلشون (ویرایش) اونارم میذارم... یه سایت راه اندازی کردم و البته اول راهه ولی دارم رو ترجمه سایت w3schools هم کار میکنم و همش رو میخوام تصویری بذارم

دانلود

یا

دانلود

----------


## کاربر مبتدی

آقای ابراهیمی عزیز خیالتون تخت من بعد از اینکه پی دی اف هاشمیان رو دانلود کردم دیدم نمیشه هی برم تو پی دی اف بعد تو ویژوال استودیو مجبور شدم چون کتاب رو برای خرید گیر نیاوردم هزار صفحشو پرینت بگیرم لذا نه تنها باعث کم فروش شدنش نمیشه بلکه اگر خوب باشه حتماً براش یه تبلیغه لطفاً wpf توش یادتون نرود. ممنون

----------


## mojtaba5

form رو هم بزارید.

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

> form رو هم بزارید.


صفحه 34 تا 42 .... درباره فرمه

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

اینم آموزش ساخت user control

دانلود

----------


## salargham

من که فکر میکنم کتابی خوبی یه!

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

رویدادهای ماوس

دانلود

----------


## jd.mn98

قسمت آموزش ساخت user control  دانلود نمیشه.

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

> قسمت آموزش ساخت user control  دانلود نمیشه.


لینک پرشین گیگ

دانلود

----------


## shm184

سلام ،  ممنون از اینکه این کار مفید رو دارین انجام میدین به نظر من اگه ترجمه کتاب خوب باشه و باعث معروفیت کتابتون بشه حتما خیلی ها از خرید کتاب هم استقبال خواهند کرد، پس به کارتون ادامه بدین

----------


## csvbcscp

خیلی متشکرم و آرزوی موفقیت دارم براتون
یک مژده دارم برای دوستان
بزودی پی دی اف رایگان  کتاب سی شارپ بدون ترس در اختیار دوستداران برنامه نویسی قرار داده خواهد شد
سی شارپ بدون ترس  بعد از استقبال بی نظیر از کتاب سی پلاس پلاس بدون ترس توسط استاد زهرا بیات قلی لاله و بنده نوشته شده،که با زبانی ساده به شرح مفاهیم به ظاهر پیچیده برنامه نویسی دات نت پرداخته
وقرار است با یک برنامه ی هدف دار و بلند مدت و در طی چندین کتاب به شرح تمام ابزار های مورد نیاز برای برنامه نویسان دات نت بپردازد
در این کتاب جدید که تمامی مثال های آن در محیط Visual Studio 2012 تست شده ، قصد داریم که با حرکتی برنامه ریزی شده به شرح ابزار های به روز  مورد نیاز برنامه نویسان بپردازیم
در این کتاب  ابتدا با پرداختن اصولی به مفاهیم پایه ای مثل مفاهیم شی گرا که درک درست آن همیشه برای تازه کارها سخت می باشد پرداخته شده و سپس با شناخت دغدغه های برنامه نویسان و سوالات متداولی که برای آنها به وجود می آید ، سعی در پاسخ به آنها بر می آید
و در نسخه های بعدی کتاب با معرفی ابزار های بروز ، تمام نیاز برنامه نویسان را برطرف کرده و از سردر گمی آنها در انتخاب ابزار ها و روش های مختلف جلوگیری می کند و بهترین پیشنهاد ها را برای کار برنامه نویسی می دهد
در پایان قصد داریم به یاری خدا  با طرح مساله های مختلف ، ذهن برنامه نویسان را با دنیای واقعی برنامه نویسی آشنا کرده و در تمام مراحل و قدم به قدم در کنا انها باشیم و به آنها یاری دهیم

همان طور که قبلاً هم به این موضوع اشاره کرده بودم، استاد زهرا بیات اعتقاد دارد که برای یادگیری نیاز به تحمل هیچ گونه تمرین یا فشاری نیست و برای یادگیری فقط باید در محیط مناسب قرار بگیریم تا ذهن ما فعال شود و آماده ی یادگیری شود، درست مثل گوش کردن به یک موسیقی ، که نا خود آگاه و بی اراده در ذهن ما نقش می بندد، استاد زهرا قبلاً از همین متد در آموزش های خود استفاده کرده (و نتیجه های خوبی هم گرفته)او می خواهد با نوشتن کتاب های سری بدون ترس  به اثبات این قضیه بپردازد،البته  دست یافتن کامل به این موضوع فقط به همکاری شما دوستان و بازخورد ها و نظرات سازنده  ی شما، به خصوص دوستانی که استاد ما هستند و از ما با تجربه ترند، بستگی دارد
لطفا قبل از انتشار این کتاب نیاز های خود را با ما در میان بگذارید

شاد و موفق باشید

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز

ببخشید که خیلی دیر دیر مطلب میذارم ...قصدم اذیت نیست...شدید سرم شلوغه...قول میدم در روزهای آینده (نه چندان دور) بخش ADO و بعد از اون LINQ کتاب سی شارپ به زبان ساده رو براتون آپ کنم

اینم رویدادهای کیبورد امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد

دانلود

----------


## esibarnamenevis

سلام
جناب یونس ابراهیمی محترم
نمیشه این همه لینک دانلود که گذاشتید حداقل به پست اول همه رو یکجا اضافه کنید که دیگه نیازی نباشه که دوستان این همه پست(تا حالا 140 پست و بعدا ...) رو هی نگاه کنند و دنبال لینک دانلود بگردند

به هر حال از زحماتتون ممنون

----------


## mojtaba5

> صفحه 34 تا 42 .... درباره فرمه


 میشه لینک دانلودش رو بدید؟
اتصال فرم به دیتابیس هم توی همین قسمته؟
من فقط یه جا دیدم در مورد فرم بود در حد یکی دو صفحه اونم خیلی ساده آموزش داده بود.

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

> form رو هم بزارید.


 سلام دوست عزیز...این دقیقا جمله شما بود و منم فکر کردم که درباره خاصیتها و رویدادهای کنترل form توضیح می خواین...حرفی از دیتابیس و فرم و...نبود...اگرم منظورتون دیتابیسه که دارم ویرایشش میکنم و دو سه روز آینده میذارم

----------


## mojtaba5

> سلام دوست عزیز...این دقیقا جمله شما بود و منم فکر کردم که درباره خاصیتها و رویدادهای کنترل form توضیح می خواین...حرفی از دیتابیس و فرم و...نبود...اگرم منظورتون دیتابیسه که دارم ویرایشش میکنم و دو سه روز آینده میذارم


 من بدنبال یادگیری توابعی از فرم هستم که برای اتصال به sql میشه ازش استفاده کرد.

----------


## mojtaba5

توابع فرم رو توضیح دادین یا هنوز نه؟

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

> توابع فرم رو توضیح دادین یا هنوز نه؟


نه دوست عزیز...جزء کتاب نیست و سعی میکنم اینو هم بگونجونم

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز ....
این پست رو پیگیری کنید چون میخوام ADO رو در 5 قسمت درش قرار بدم. پست اول این تاپیک رو دوست عزیز اسماعیل ابراهیمی گذاشته و منم نمی تونم ویرایش کنم و همه پست ها رو اونجا قرار بدم... ولی این یکی رو خودم ویرایش میکنم...حتما درباره روان بودن ترجمه و رسوندن مطلب نظر بدین....ممنون

قسمت اول  : دانلود

----------


## mojtaba5

> با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز ....
> این پست رو پیگیری کنید چون میخوام ADO رو در 5 قسمت درش قرار بدم. پست اول این تاپیک رو دوست عزیز اسماعیل ابراهیمی گذاشته و منم نمی تونم ویرایش کنم و همه پست ها رو اونجا قرار بدم... ولی این یکی رو خودم ویرایش میکنم...حتما درباره روان بودن ترجمه و رسوندن مطلب نظر بدین....ممنون
> 
> قسمت اول  : دانلود


 بسیار عالی و خوب بود.
آیا این مطلب ادامه داره؟

----------


## سعید کشاورز

آقای ابراهیمی اول یه خسته نباشید میگم بهتون..
من کتاب شما رو خوندم البته به صورت روزنامه وار..به نظرم این مطالبی که تا اینجا بیان شده قبلا هم در اینترنت موجود بوده..البته تا اینجای مطالبی که منتشر کردید..
ولی من خیلی دوست داشتم که یه نفر میومد تجربه خودش رو کتاب میکرد..نه اینکه بیاد ترجمه کنه..به نظرم اگه یه کتاب چند صفحه ای از تجربه بهتر از یه کتاب 1000 صفحه ای هستش که بیشتر مطالبش تکراری وجود داشته..
الان من قسمت اول ADO رو خوندم ولی این مطالب خیلی توی نت وحود داره..نسخه های چاپی که دیگه ماشالله..
من قبلا یه تاپیک زدم برای اینکه دوستان بیان تجربه های خودشون رو در اختیار ما بزارن اما زیاد استقبال نشده اینم لینک اون تاپیک
نمیدونم ما ایرانیا چرا اسرار به انجام کارای تکراری داریم..
به نظرم اگه شما یه مبحث جدید رو شروع میکردین مطمئن باشید که کتابتون فروش فوق العاده ای خواهد داشت..
البته من فقط نظر شخصیم رو گفتم..امیدوارم که ناراحت نشده باشین..
خداییش میدونم واقعا زحمت داره این کار ..من خودم میخاستم چند صفحه ترجمه کنم اشکم در اومد..
حالا نظرم اینه که بیشتر وارد مباحث تخصصی بشین ..مثلا یه کتاب درباره EF بدین..خیلی خوب میشه اینجوری..خودم قول میدم اولین مشتریتون باشم :چشمک: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
موفق باشین

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

> آقای ابراهیمی اول یه خسته نباشید میگم بهتون..
> من کتاب شما رو خوندم البته به صورت روزنامه وار..به نظرم این مطالبی که تا اینجا بیان شده قبلا هم در اینترنت موجود بوده..البته تا اینجای مطالبی که منتشر کردید..
> ولی من خیلی دوست داشتم که یه نفر میومد تجربه خودش رو کتاب میکرد..نه اینکه بیاد ترجمه کنه..به نظرم اگه یه کتاب چند صفحه ای از تجربه بهتر از یه کتاب 1000 صفحه ای هستش که بیشتر مطالبش تکراری وجود داشته..
> الان من قسمت اول ADO رو خوندم ولی این مطالب خیلی توی نت وحود داره..نسخه های چاپی که دیگه ماشالله..
> من قبلا یه تاپیک زدم برای اینکه دوستان بیان تجربه های خودشون رو در اختیار ما بزارن اما زیاد استقبال نشده اینم لینک اون تاپیک
> نمیدونم ما ایرانیا چرا اسرار به انجام کارای تکراری داریم..
> به نظرم اگه شما یه مبحث جدید رو شروع میکردین مطمئن باشید که کتابتون فروش فوق العاده ای خواهد داشت..
> البته من فقط نظر شخصیم رو گفتم..امیدوارم که ناراحت نشده باشین..
> خداییش میدونم واقعا زحمت داره این کار ..من خودم میخاستم چند صفحه ترجمه کنم اشکم در اومد..
> ...


با عرض سلام خدمت شما دوست عزیز...واقعا ممنون از اینکه نظر دادین...بنده قصدم تکرار مکررات نیست...میخوام اینو یه سری آموزشیش کنم...

به صورت مثلا :
1- مبانی
2- بانک و تکنولوژی های مربوط به آن
3- گرافیک
4- سوکت
5- wpf
6-.....

و در آخر نظره نظره دیگه ناراحتی نداره... آدمی که انتقاد پذیر نباشه به جایی نمیرسه...ممنون

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

> بسیار عالی و خوب بود.
> آیا این مطلب ادامه داره؟


آره 4 قسمت دیگش مونده

----------


## mfaridi

salam
اگه pdf روهم برا فروش میزاشتید خوب بود چون به pdfبیشتر علاقه دارم تا کتاب :قلب:

----------


## حمیدرضا1

سلام و خسته نباشد و تشکر خدمت جناب آقای یونس ابراهیمی.واقعا ممنون از زحمات شما.من قسمتUser control رو بصورت دقیق خوندم و خیلی کاربردی بود.خیلی روان و شیوا توضیح داده بودین.واقعا ممنون.هر چی تشکر کنم کمه.بی صبرانه منتطر بقیه ی قسمت ها هستم.پایگاه داده و WPF و... .قرار بود بعد عید پی دی اف رو بزارین.ولی بازم بابت همین قسمتاش ممنون.
من دوتا پیشنهاد دارم.یکی اینکه پی دی اف رو پولی کنین.چون من نمیتونم کتاب رو بخرم.ولی این طوری زحمات شما هم هدر نمیره.و دوم این که به قول دوستمون اگه بتونین یه کم از تجربیاتتون رو بصورت فیلم یا پی دی اف یا ... بزارین دیگه محشره.مثلا انجام یه پروژه بصورت قدم به قدم و عملی.سخته ولی اگه بشه واقعا نتیجش عالیه.بازم دستتون درد نکنه   :►)

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

با عرض سلام خدمت شما ...از لطفتون بسیار ممنونم...اگر بگم که ترجمه ای که حدود 700 روز طول کشیده، بدون در نظر گرفتن جنبه مادی بوده دروغه...دوس دارم پولیش کنم ولی جدا روم نمیشه  :خجالت:  :خجالت: ...ولی از دوستان هر کس دوس داره زحمات منم هدر نره و خودش لطف کنه میتونه پیغام خصوصی بده تا...ولی قبل از هر چیز خواهش میکنم حقوق معنوی رعایت بشه و اگر قراره در سایتی از مطالبش استفاده بشه منبع رو حتما ذکر کنید...در کتاب که پیگرد قانونی داره... جدا الان من میدونم که رعایت نکردن بخش معنوی یک اثر چقدر میتونه به ضرر صاحب اثر باشه...یه کم فکر کنید 700 روز یک نفر میتونه با یک کلیک هدر بره!!!!!!!!!!! باور کنید اتفاق افتاده که ترجمه یک صفحه 6 ساعت زمان برده!!!..... خودم دارم الان میخونمش و هر جایی ازش که نامفهومه اصلاحش می کنم، مشکلات شخصی و مادی موانعی هستند که باعث شده چاپ کتاب به تعویق بیوفته...دوس دارم به صورت رنگی چاپش کنم...چون رنگها در سی شارپ خیلی مهمن...امیدوارم که با این اثر سهم کوچکی در ارتقاء سطح علمی هموطنان عزیز داشته باشم....در پناه حق باشید

----------


## PetekDincos

با سلام
فکر کنم بشه برای PDF هم قفل گذاشت شما با joker (یکی از کاربران سایت ) صحبت کنید چون شرکت ایشون نمایندگی  ArmjiSoft هستش و میشه برای فایل PDF هم قفل گذاشت
 و اینم لینک سایت ایشون
http://netnegar.ir/gp/ArmjiSoft
با تشکر

----------


## mojtaba5

دوستان کسی میتونه همه قسمتهایی که تا الان لطف کردن گذاشتن رو توی یه پست بزاره؟

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

سلام

اینو هم دانلود کنید

دانلود 

قسمت های بعدی ADO رو هم در پست مربوطش قرار میدم به زودی...

----------


## Shahram_12

با تشکر از شما دوست ارجمند

با توجه به زحمتی که کشیده شده و کتابی به این خوبی تهیه شده از شم بسیار سپاسگذارم

ولی دوست خوب میتونم ازت بپرسم چرا اینقدر پراکنده فایلهات رو تنظیم میکنی

شما قرار بود کتابی رو براش چاپ کنی و حتی گفته بودی که امسال اولین جلد اون تهیه میشه میت.نم بپرسم مشکل کجاست؟

----------


## asd313

داداش دستت درد نکنه بنظر که کتاب خیلی خوبی میاد من فعلا 307 صفحه از اون 1400 صفحه رو دارم و تونستم دانلود کنم میشه کاملشو بزارید؟ حتی حاضرم بابتش مقداری پول به عنوان هدیه بهتون بدم (بلاخره زحمت کشیدید و یه مبلغ نا قابل تقدیم میکنم)

منتظر جوابم موفق باشید 

یا علی

----------


## jd.mn98

لینک دانلود اخیری رو که گذاشتید از آپلود تک دانلود نمیشه اگه میشه در پرشین گیگ بزارید   
با تشکر

----------


## mojtaba5

> دوستان کسی میتونه همه قسمتهایی که تا الان لطف کردن گذاشتن رو توی یه پست بزاره؟


 کسی میتونه این کارو انجام بده؟
گویا خود آقای ابراهیمی تمایلی به انجام این کار نداره.

----------


## jd.mn98

دیگه لینک نمی گذارید؟

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

> دیگه لینک نمی گذارید؟


 چرا دوست عزیز میذارم...دو هفته دیگه (نهایتا) میخوام بخش مبانیش رو بذارم  ... یه چند منبع خارجی گیر آوردم و از هر کدوم که یه بخش رو ساده تر توضیح دادن اون رو داخل کتاب میگونجونم...فقط یه کم وسواس گرفتم...اونم به خاطر عنوان کتابه...چون میخوام محتویاتش با عنوانش تناقض نداشته باشه

----------


## حمیدرضا1

سلام.من که بیصبرانه منتطرم که پی دی اف رو کامل بزارید.امیدوارم قسمت های پایگاه داده و WPF و خلاصه موضوعات مربوط به پایگاه داده رو هم مثل همه قسمتها ساده توضیح داده باشین.ممنون از زحمات شما

----------


## jd.mn98

با سلام شما در این مبحث تا الآن به اطلاعات مقدماتی اشاره کردین می خواستم بدانم آیا بعد از آن مباحث پیشرفته رو هم قرار می دهید؟

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

سلام... 

کتاب تا الان چهار بخشه :
1- مبانی (نهایتا دو هفته دیگه چون قراره از کتاب های دیگه هم بهش اضافه کنم وگر نه الان حاضره)
2- ویژوال
3- ADO.Net
4- LINQ

حالا  دارم دنبال منابعی میگردم که به زبان ساده مطالب دیگه رو توضیح دادن مثلا  WPF ، Socket... (البته سوکت رو هم تا حدودی تکمیل کردم) اگه از دوستان کسی  منباعی از مباحث مذکور رو بلده معرفی کنه تا بعد از سبک سنگین ترجمه  کنم...بهتره منبعی که معرفی می کنید خودش یه کتاب جدا نباشه (مثلا یه منبع  ADO هست که خودش 1200 صفحه است)....

حالا منظورتون از مباحث پیشرفته چیه دوست عزیز؟

----------


## jd.mn98

بزارید سوالم رو عوض کنم می خواستم بدانم آیا توضیحات و آموزش های بیشتر در مورد مواردی که تا حالا گفتید رو هم می گذارید مثلا اطلاعات بیشتر در مورد فرم و یا ابزار های مهم دیگر در ویژوال استودیو یا همان ویژوال سی شارپ.
منظور من از پیشرفته این است
اطلاعات تخصصی تر و پیشرفته تر.
باتشکر از زحمات شما.

----------


## mojtaba5

linQ رو کی میزارید؟

----------


## یونس ابراهیمی

> linQ رو کی میزارید؟


 سلام دوست عزیز ....ممنون از اینکه پیگیری ....بخش مفاهیم رو سه -چهار روز آینده میذارم چون چند مطلب جدید (که البته (فکر میکنم) تو کتاب های دیگه نیست مثلا : ترکیب یا  Containment  و  Iterator ها ) رو دارم  ویرایش میکنم... و میخوام تا جایی که امکانش هست به روز ترش کنم و بذارمش... من که نظرم اینه بخش ها رو پشت سر هم بذارم ( مفاهیم، ویژوال، ADO و LINQ) ولی باز هم هر طور اکثریت دوستان امر کنن عمل می کنم...

----------


## mojtaba5

آقای ابراهیمی بخاطر روند طولانی شدن تاپیک دیگه بچه ها زیاد پیگیر نیستن
هر طور خودتون صلاح میدونید فقط زودتر کتابو بزارید.
ممنون.

----------


## csvbcscp

یک کتاب مختصر و مفید در مورد موضوع شی گرایی که توسط استاد خوشنام خانم زهرا بیات قلی لاله نوشته شده ، در سایت وی کیو قابل دانلود می باشد.

----------


## jd.mn98

عذر می خوام آقای ابراهیمی 
 روند بارگذاری مطالب بسیار طولانی شده است لطفا کاری کنید
باتشکر

----------


## Killer2013

واقعا کتاب خوبی هست من که تازه کارم دارم شروع میکنم از صفر یه چیز هایی حالیم میشه حالا ادامش بیاد امیدوارم قیمتش منصفانه باشه

دوست من قیمتش مثلا در چه حدودیه؟

----------


## jd.mn98

به نظر میاد دیگه امیدی به ادامه ی این تاپیک نباشه
 :ناراحت:  :گریه:

----------


## jafarpalideh

تا بوده همین بوده

----------


## kazem235

سلام.
به نظر من pdf هیچ وقت جای کتاب رو نمیگیره.برای حمایت،شما چاپش کن اولین نسخه اش رو من می خرم.

----------


## mohabad

کتاب تکیه  :قلب: 
دستت طلا
راستی این کتاب فقط همین 240 صفحه هستش یا ادامه داره؟

----------


## jd.mn98

چی شد سال تموم شد و از ادامه خبری نیست!!!

----------


## parsa lotfy

اقای ابراهیمی ...

من با سی شارپ اشنا هستم ولی نمیدونم ایا این کتاب برای منه مبتدی در زمینه ی شبکه مفید هست ؟    :متفکر: 

راستی نسخه ی نهایی چی شد پس ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!

----------


## sabz12

من خیلی pdf دارم نمی دونم از اقای ابراهیمی هم دارم یا نه؟؟هرچند هیچی مثل سرچ تو سایت های خارجی نمیشه.ولی از تمام کسانی که مطالب اموزشی میزارن با تمام وجود تشکر میکنم چون ابتدای کار و استارت کار با همین اموزشها شروع میشه امیدوارم موفق باشند. :تشویق:

----------


## miladwwe2013

هدف تبلیغات کتابش بود

----------


## hadi vafaii

سلام عرض میکنم خدمت استاد گرامی آقای ابراهیمی 
من یه مبتدی هستم و حدود دو سالی هست که با کمک دوستان و کتاب آقای هاشمیان و همین سایت بسیار خوب و مفید برنامه نویس شروع به یاد گرفتن برنامه نویسی به زبان سی شارپ کردم و نم نم درام پیشرفت میکنم 
کتابتون رو کامل نخوندم هنوز فقط قسمت اول رو یه مروری کردم و نظرم  را (در واقع خواسته ای که از یه کتاب دارم)  به عنوان یه مبتدی این جور بیان میکنم :
کتابتون اگه پروژه محور باشه خیلی بهتره .اینجور که مثلا یه پروژه ای رو از اول شروع کنین و ریز به ریز نکاتش رو بگین و برین جلو اینجوری فکر کنم یادگیری برنامه نویسی خیلی شیرین تر و راحتره و وقتی پیشرفت کار رو میبینه مشتاق میشه و راحتر یاد میگیره.تمام نکات ریزی که شاید از نظر یه برنامه نویس حرفه ای خیلی مهم نباشه را حتما بیارین چون همونطور که مستحضرین بعضی مطالب هستن که اگه الان ندونه یه مبتدی بعدا سردرگم میشهیه راه تماسی قرار بدین که اگه کسی مشکلی پیدا کرد و بعضی از مباحث رو متوجه نشد بتونه باهاتون در میان بذاره و به جواب منتهی بشه (مثل ارتباط با مدیریت ادارات نباشه که ارتباط میگیری اما به نتیجه نمیرسی :لبخند گشاده!: ) در واقع به مشکلی که مطرح میکنه جواب بدینپی دی اف برای کاربرش یه مزیتی داره که یه مطلب رو خواستی میتونی سرچ پی دیف رو بزنی و بهش راحتر برسی یه بدی هم واسه ناشر داره چون پی دی اف هست بعضی ها نمیرن دنبال کتابش و یکم تاثیر میذاره رو فروشفونت و اصلاح املایی را هم که گفتن و فرمودین که اصلاح میشه
ممنون از زحماتتون

----------


## rezaramzi

سلام دوستان.مسلماً هرچه جدیدتر شود ، ارزنده تر خواهند شد همون مثل قدیمی (نو که بیاد به بازار کهنه میشه دل آزار)
من فکر می کنم بهتر باشه.
دوستان این کتابو حتما بخونید فوق العاده است
C#‎ .net 2010  مهندس امین جعفری (خودش مولفش هم هست)

----------


## elec60

كسي كه مي خواد برنامه نويسي رو درست و حسابي و با درك عميق ياد بگيره هرگز نبايد كتاب ترجمه شده بخونه. كتاب فقط مرجع اصلي و بهتره كتابهايي كه توسط خود افراد فعال در تيم توسعه زبان مورد نظر (در اينجا سي شارپ) نوشته شده بايد مطالعه بشه. كتاب افرادي مثل Eric Lippert و Anders Hejlsberg و Josef Albahari و Jeffery Richter و ...

زبان خيلي قوي هم نمي خواد زبان فني زياد كاري نداره. 

تسلط نسبي به انگليسي باعث ميشه خود Intellisense كمك زيادي بكنه همين طور سايت بسيار عالي StackOverflow

كلا دور كتابهاي فارسي رو خط بكشيد

----------

